# North Korea Threatens EMP Attack



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

After North Korea's latest nuclear test, one with a larger blast than all their previous tests to date, their state news issued a new threat that I don't think they have ever done before. They actually mentioned an EMP attack. The North said it had tested an H-bomb that was “a multi-functional thermonuclear nuke with great destructive power which can be detonated at high altitudes for super-powerful EMP (electromagnetic pulse) attack according to strategic goals.”

After that threat, I've seen more stories regarding EMP from the mainstream media than ever before. From my perspective, most folks overlook an EMP attack. I see this when I see "experts" discussing the advancing North Korean nuclear program where they state yes, NK has a long range ICBM & yes they can put a nuclear device in it but maybe they haven't perfected reentry of the warhead? So? An EMP device doesn't reenter the atmosphere so why is that relevant? An EMP device doesn't need precise targeting either.

I only hope the idiots in our government will read these reports & finally start to protect our grid. The hell with a wall... it can wait. The influx of illegals has diminished but the threat to our electric grid & most electronic devices only grows every day. IMO, there is no threat greater to our country than an EMP attack from NK. Plus in the future, they might give this technology to other terror groups. I only wish folks would openly discuss this threat a fraction of what they discuss immigration. Which threat do you find more perilous?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Absolutely right *******, an emp is by far the worst threat we face and so far we've been crazy lucky. Idiot politicians don't want to do anything about it because it'll increase our taxes, but not by much really.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well lets get the party started.....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

EMP attack is a much greater threat to our people, country, and way of life than a city or two hit with nukes, as terrible as that is. What was our government's response to this very specific threat of attack? Maybe I missed it, but crickets?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

An EMP scares the devil out of me. With an atomic bomb I am dead probably. EMP the free for all starts. EMP is what I have been prepping for.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My computer is on the fritz. Sorry for double post.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Newt Gingrich and Hannity said it well yesterday.
No more missiles fly. Light one on the launch pad
and we take it out. We can't accept the risk.

Very disturbing that Russia and China both dissed
our demands they stop doing business with NK.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stockton said:


> ...Very disturbing that Russia and China both dissed
> our demands they stop doing business with NK.


I agree. That was the best path to resolution of the problem without violence.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back in the early 1980's the Soviet Union told the US that N. Korea had managed to steal Russia's EMP bomb designs so N.K. has proven plans on how to build a EMP bomb.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

EMP by a huge margin.

an EMP would put us in the 1800's.
Who is ready for that?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Newt Gingrich and Hannity said it well yesterday.
> No more missiles fly. Light one on the launch pad
> and we take it out. We can't accept the risk.


Agree 100%. If a crazy neighbor kept threatening to shoot you & kept pointing a gun at you, would you wait for him to pull the trigger or would you take him out? I don't think we can take out NK, without huge casualties & some attack on our country, but we can sure defend ourselves from the aggression by taking out each missile launch.

They learn & improve with every launch... even failures. We have to stop the learning curve.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

With the current NOKO situation,I feel it's probably a little too late for the grid to be hardened,should have done something years ago...........we will be toast.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

An EMP attack in a existential threat to our society and citizens. It is the thing that concerns me the most - far more than a traditional "surface level" nuclear attack. I've seen some great interviews on the subject. I highly recommend those interested listen to these. Here are some links to some that I have started to save for those who think this is BS. The videos are presentations by the actual experts.

In summary, a coronal mass ejection that hits the US or high altitude nuclear detonation in our atmosphere will destroy our electrical infrastructure. It will take DECADES to repair - not months, not years. 9 out of 10 people are expected to perish due to starvation, illness and chaos. We will be living in the 18th century again.

Dr. Peter V. Pry: 




Interesting interview with Dr. Arthur T. Bradley explaining effects of an EMP on YOUR personal equipment: 




Presentation about effects of EMP on INFRASTRUCTURE - Curtis Birnbach:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Military question. Can a submarine launched cruise missile strike a NK
missile in launch prep? Obviously before it goes off?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Military question. Can a submarine launched cruise missile strike a NK
> missile in launch prep? Obviously before it goes off?


Yep. A Tomahawk GPS guided cruise missile, can deliver a thousand-pound warhead to land targets as far as a thousand miles away.

But it is a whole different ballgame when comparing attacking their homeland & killing their people, than simply shooting down a missile that has left their territory.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How about some real tests of our intercepter missiles next time Nut Job launches anything.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

******* said:


> Yep. A Tomahawk GPS guided cruise missile, can deliver a thousand-pound warhead to land targets as far as a thousand miles away.
> 
> But it is a whole different ballgame when comparing attacking their homeland & killing their people, than simply shooting down a missile that has left their territory.


Its pretty simple. Prepare to launch. We strike. Its self defense.
Anyone who has trouble with that wants war.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

But keep I'm mind that if we do launch a Thad to shoot down a NK missile and the Thad misses all sorts of panic will ensue. The Thad system is good no doubt but...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> But keep I'm mind that if we do launch a Thad to shoot down a NK missile and the Thad misses all sorts of panic will ensue. The Thad system is good no doubt but...


Yep, but I'd like to know now if it works, rather than later when we might be under attack.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We need to make sure we are not confusing two points about which thing is "more perilous".

First, actual impact...
North Korea is a destitute nation with nothing to lose by striking us with an EMP. They also have nothing to gain.
Even if they could accurately, and without resistance, hit us perfectly with an EMP, we would still possess the ability to retaliate, and they would be GONE in a blink.
So... they won't do that.

Immigration, on the other hand, continues to actively affect us. Right here, right now, criminals prey on our citizens. Not a week goes by where an American isn't murdered by a criminal who entered the country illegally. This needs to stop.

Now, that is how the two scenarios actively affects us.
NK won't do anything.
Illegal alien felons are attacking our citizens.

Let's move on to the second point when discussing and comparing these two scenarios.
Potential impact...

This one is likely to be a unanimous agreement. We all know that an EMP poses the largest threat to life. *IF* one were to hit us, "devastating" wouldn't sufficiently describe it.
Immigration would pale in comparison.
So, we know which of the two would most greatly affect our lives, but we cannot discount the fact that one of them is so unlikely as to be almost impossible.
Unless NK could, somehow, EMP the mainland, hit every U.S. silo across the world, and disable every nuclear capable submarine in the sea, they simply won't survive the aftermath of hitting us. Fire and fury from all sides and allies, and their land would be uninhabitable for a century or more. Period.
Because of this, I discount the NK nuclear/EMP threat entirely.
You may disagree.

Because I consider NK to be impotent in this regard, I consider our active immigration problem to be the most important.
I suspect my camp will be quite lonely. I'll keep a fire going in case any of you want to join me for a hot cuppa Joe.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> We need to make sure we are not confusing two points about which thing is "more perilous".
> 
> First, actual impact...
> North Korea is a destitute nation with nothing to lose by striking us with an EMP. They also have nothing to gain.
> ...


I notice you keep saying they, as in plural. In case you haven't noticed, NK is ruled by one fat, crazy bastard who's only concern is staying in power. He makes every major decision & if someone were to disagree, they would be shredded by an antiaircraft gun. If he were to feel threatened, he would & could start WWIII and could absolutely care less if his country was wiped out. Your logic is based upon him thinking like a rational human being... and that is wrong & a dangerous thing to do. He would not be the least bit concerned about what we did in retaliation. The doctrine of MAD, mutually assured destruction, which has kept us safe all these years only works with rational decision makers.

Also an EMP does not have to be accurate.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> We need to make sure we are not confusing two points about which thing is "more perilous"..........Because I consider NK to be impotent in this regard, I consider our active immigration problem to be the most important.
> I suspect my camp will be quite lonely. I'll keep a fire going in case any of you want to join me for a hot cuppa Joe.


Quite honestly, . . . I also believe you may be 100% correct, . . .

AND in a 5 card stud hand, . . . where your opponent has one ace showing, . . . two more are visible in other hands, . . . and you have a pair of kings, . . . it is a pretty good bet that you have him in the tank.

BUT, . . . when he ups your $50 bet by $5000, . . . do you go after it?

That is where we are with the NK fat boy, . . . as things are right now, . . . he has no real possibility of becoming world famous like Caesar, Napoleon, or Hitler, . . . nor can he hope to become another Bhudda or Jesus Christ.

His only option for eternal fame is to start something that ends the whole ball game. And the longer he waits, . . . the better chance a Seal team, . . . his own people, . . . the Chinese, or the Russians, . . . or just ol' mother nature, . . . will take him out in a body bag.

How much does he want that fame??? Answer that and you will have the key to the puzzle.

I personally think he is crazy enough to push the button, . . . he has NEVER been on the losing end of an argument, and event, or anything else, . . . every thing has always gone his way, . . . so he has no well of experience to dwell on like each of us do.

I hope I am wrong.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you're keeping up to date on developments - the military birdwatchers say they haven't seen this kind of activity since the first Desert Storm - cryptic reports out of South Korea, Guam and Japan say there's not alot of room left for parking planes ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

******* said:


> I notice you keep saying they, as in plural. In case you haven't noticed, NK is ruled by one fat, crazy bastard who's only concern is staying in power. He makes every major decision & if someone were to disagree, they would be shredded by an antiaircraft gun. If he were to feel threatened, he would & could start WWIII and could absolutely care less if his country was wiped out. Your logic is based upon him thinking like a rational human being... and that is wrong & a dangerous thing to do. He would not be the least bit concerned about what we did in retaliation. The doctrine of MAD, mutually assured destruction, which has kept us safe all these years only works with rational decision makers.
> 
> Also an EMP does not have to be accurate.


An EMP certainly does need to be accurate. If it detonates too low, the effect is minimized. Too far east or west, only half the country gets hit.
It's not a magical bomb that you can just lob into the air and it works. It doesn't need to hit within a 30' radius or anything, but there's a lot of space up there, and it needs to perform exactly right, or the effect is mitigated.

Now, as to the ruling power of North Korea. No, the country is not ruled by one fat man. The country is ruled by a very large red dragon with a sickle in one hand, and a hammer in the other.
The fat man is a puppet. He's been given broad authority to act how he pleases, but rest assured, his strings can be pulled. Indeed, his only concern is staying in power, and that all vanishes if he has no country over which to play leader. *No people, no power*. He can't win an arms exchange, and he knows it. He's perfectly rational, despite our attempt to cast him otherwise. His rationale is not the same as yours or mine, but that doesn't mean that he acts without purpose and direction. If he were an irrational person, he would have attacked already. He's had the ability to hit U.S. territories and allies for quite some time. Yet, he hasn't done it. Ever ask yourself why? It's the same reason he won't EMP us.

You need to fully understand your enemy if you wish to defeat him. You have to think how he thinks, and get into his shoes.
Characterizing him however we choose to make up our own scenario is not doing us any favors.
Our enemy is not NK. Our enemy is the dragon that allows the puppet to keep us distracted.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gunn said:


> An EMP scares the devil out of me. With an atomic bomb I am dead probably. EMP the free for all starts. EMP is what I have been prepping for.


I prepare for darkness ... in more ways than one.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I prepare for darkness ... in more ways than one.


That should be on a bumper sticker man. Deep!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Quite honestly, . . . I also believe you may be 100% correct, . . .
> 
> AND in a 5 card stud hand, . . . where your opponent has one ace showing, . . . two more are visible in other hands, . . . and you have a pair of kings, . . . it is a pretty good bet that you have him in the tank.
> 
> ...


I fully concede that he is a spoiled man-boy who's always had things his way.
However, he's also been "royalty" for all intents and purposes, and is likely one of the most well-educated men in that country.
Along with that, he's also the most connected. He has 24 hour media streaming in. He has access to anything and everything he needs.
If he knows his history, and has any sense about the capabilities of the sleeping giant he's provoking, he'll never push that button.
Crazy? Yes.
Ready to die? No.
Leaders don't die for their cause. They make others do the dying for them.


----------



## Nina9mm (Aug 16, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're keeping up to date on developments - the military birdwatchers say they haven't seen this kind of activity since the first Desert Storm - cryptic reports out of South Korea, Guam and Japan say there's not alot of room left for parking planes ....


I was just listening to a podcast from the Radio Free Redoubt that is several days old now, but was about steps to take if there is any action with NK. It was good advice, and I'm wondering if I shouldn't be implementing some of those suggestions now, just in case. First, the host who goes by the handle "John Jacob Schmidt," said to immediately withdraw all available cash from your accounts. He said to do it before ANYTHING else as there would be a draw on banks within a day, and mobilizing cash would become impossible. Second, he said if you haven't already, be stocked up on a minimum 90 days of whatever it takes to keep you alive. That's good advice for any time, regardless of the imminence of war, but impending action against NK makes it seem more real to me. Praying for peace, preparing for everything else....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> An EMP certainly does need to be accurate. If it detonates too low, the effect is minimized. Too far east or west, only half the country gets hit.
> It's not a magical bomb that you can just lob into the air and it works. It doesn't need to hit within a 30' radius or anything, but there's a lot of space up there, and it needs to perform exactly right, or the effect is mitigated.


Sorry, but I disagree. If it explodes too low, it will still do extreme damage, just to a smaller part of the country. Normally, with accuracy of ICBMs we are talking in tens or hundreds of feet. With EMP if it is off track by 100 miles north or south or east or west, it would still do immense damage. That is the "beauty" of EMP. If you are reentering with a warhead, being off by a few miles can be a deal breaker. Not the case with EMP. Also there is nothing shown so far that they can't control where their ICBS are going.

But assume you are right. Say it goes off too low & the effects are mitigated so that only 1/4 of the country loses power for years. That is still less of an issue for you than building a wall? Can you imagine the death toll even that would cause. You think we would still have an economy?

Sorry, but I'm not willing to bet the very existence of our country over if this guy is sane enough to make rational decisions. You think he is or think he is controlled by rational folks. I disagree completely, my friend. Not worth the risk to be wrong in this case. We need to spend the money to harden/protect our electric grid.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

By all means get your cash out of the bank. You will need TP. Because if we get hit by an EMP that is all the dollar will be worth. Silver is better. Gold is to hard to break up to usable amounts. Bullets and food maybe the real currency. IMHO


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We, the US, cannot-- can not!, be the first to start anything. 
If we do, we will be seen, by the whole world, as the aggressor, and the whole world will be against us.
We can only retaliate.
Yes that could result in causualties.
We will need some world powers on our side
We do not need another war unless we are attacked!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. If it explodes too low, it will still do extreme damage, just to a smaller part of the country. Normally, with accuracy of ICBMs we are talking in tens or hundreds of feet. With EMP if it is off track by 100 miles north or south or east or west, it would still do immense damage. That is the "beauty" of EMP. If you are reentering with a warhead, being off by a few miles can be a deal breaker. Not the case with EMP. Also there is nothing shown so far that they can't control where their ICBS are going.
> 
> But assume you are right. Say it goes off too low & the effects are mitigated so that only 1/4 of the country loses power for years. That is still less of an issue for you than building a wall? Can you imagine the death toll even that would cause. You think we would still have an economy?
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not willing to bet the very existence of our country over if this guy is sane enough to make rational decisions. You think he is or think he is controlled by rational folks. I disagree completely, my friend. Not worth the risk to be wrong in this case. We need to spend the money to harden/protect our electric grid.


Easy there, Chicken Little.
My entire point has been that regardless of the effectiveness of a potential EMP, our retaliation would still be tremendous, and wipe them out completely.
For this reason, they will not attack us with any such weapon.

Because they won't, I don't consider it as much of an issue.

You and I agree that we should be hardening our infrastructure. But NK is not the threat that will push that effort.
Iran? Yes. They accept death as a reward, thinking they'll get virgins and paradise.
Un is an atheistic zealot. His reward is here, playing leader over a country that considers him a god. He won't want to lose that for anything.


----------

